# Diablo, was ist das für ein Spiel?



## Farstar (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann man sich das Spiel vorstellen, oder was muss man da machen? Ich habe einige Screenshots gesehen, aber welche Handlungen gibt es im Spiel? Ist das auch so ein riesiges MMO wie AoC, HdRO oder WoW mit Instanzen, Wirtschafts- und Craftigsystem? Kann mir vielleicht jemand so eine kleine Kurzbeschreibung geben bitte? Das wäre echt nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße


----------



## Ph03nyx (30. Juli 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diablo_%28Computerspiel%29


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2010)

Diablo ist ein klassisches Hack & Slay. Wenn Dir der Begriff nichts sagt, schau Dir einfach die Youtube-Videos zu Diablo 2 an.


----------



## Onenightman (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Farstar,

Diablo III ist was ich wohl mit großem Lob sagen darf eines der Grandiosesten Spiele die es gibt.

Wie du es dir Vorstellen kannst?

Nun ich versuchs einfach mal dir zu erklären.

Diablo ist nicht wie HdRo oder WoW da es aus einer ich würde sagen Vogelperspektive spielt.
Momentan sind 5 Klassen veröffentlicht für die du dich dann entscheiden könntest es gibt nah wie auch auch Fernkämpfer mit verschiedenen Fertigkeiten.
Instanzen gibt es auch doch die werden dann wohl eher Dungeon genannt.
Was ist so grandios and Diablo?
Hm ich habe Diablo II nur bist Akt II gespielt und danach aufgehört ich bin halt ne Grafiksau die auf Grafik steht^^.
Ich würde aber sagen es ist einfach toll in der Welt schon Spazieren zu gehen und dabei Jegliche Sau die du findest zum Kampf zu fordern die Kämpfe sind recht einfach wenn man seine Fertigkeiten richtig einsetzt.
Zuletzt bleibt mir noch zu sagen Schau dir einfach mal ein paar Gameplay videos auf Youtube an oder Buffed oder geh doch über Battle.net auf die Diablo III hp.
Achja nochmal etwas in Diablo III gibt es einen PvP Arena modus ähnlich wie in WoW hast du einen relativ kleinen Platz zum kämpfen mit wie vielen Leuten keine ahnung aber 2 Leute passen aufjedenfall rein


----------



## Deasaster (10. November 2010)

Onenightman schrieb:


> Hallo Farstar,
> 
> Diablo III ist was ich wohl mit großem Lob sagen darf eines der Grandiosesten Spiele die es gibt.
> 
> ...



OH oh oh, jemand der so gut wie keine Ahnung hat versucht jemanden der noch nie etwas von D2 gehört hat, D2 zu erklären, Auf Schule umgesetzt würde das bedeuten, dass der Erklärende eine 5 in der Mathearbeit hat und der der es erklärt bekommen hat eine 6.

An den TE, am besten einfach mal kaufen (kostet nicht viel ca. 15 Euronen mit Erweiterung und B-Net ist kostenlos) und zocken.


----------



## Onenightman (14. November 2010)

Deasaster schrieb:


> OH oh oh, jemand der so gut wie keine Ahnung hat versucht jemanden der noch nie etwas von D2 gehört hat, D2 zu erklären, Auf Schule umgesetzt würde das bedeuten, dass der Erklärende eine 5 in der Mathearbeit hat und der der es erklärt bekommen hat eine 6.
> 
> An den TE, am besten einfach mal kaufen (kostet nicht viel ca. 15 Euronen mit Erweiterung und B-Net ist kostenlos) und zocken.



Hättest meinen Text gelesen anstadt einfach nur große enis pumpe raushängen zu lassen dann wüsstest du das ich es "versuche" zu erklären und das ich keine ahnung habe von Diablo II da ichs nur bis zum II akt gespielt habe


----------



## Zoraxa (17. November 2010)

Deasaster schrieb:


> OH oh oh, jemand der so gut wie keine Ahnung hat versucht jemanden der noch nie etwas von D2 gehört hat, D2 zu erklären, Auf Schule umgesetzt würde das bedeuten, dass der Erklärende eine 5 in der Mathearbeit hat und der der es erklärt bekommen hat eine 6.
> 
> An den TE, am besten einfach mal kaufen (kostet nicht viel ca. 15 Euronen mit Erweiterung und B-Net ist kostenlos) und zocken.



Toller Beitrag! Warum kritisierst du seinen Beitrag, wenn du selbst nichts konstruktives zum Thread beiträgst? 

Zum Thema:

Diablo war lange Zeit mein Lieblings-Spiel. Es stammt ebenso wie Wow vom Hersteller Blizzard und wird totz seines Alters noch immer gepflegt und weiterentwickelt.
Im Grunde geht es wie in vielen Spielen darum, seinen Character zu entwickeln und durch neue Fähigkeiten und Ausrüstung mächtiger werden zu lassen. Die Maximalstufe ist 99.
Die Story zieht sich durch vier (mit der Erweiterung "Lord of Destruction" fünf) Kapitel (sogn "Akte"), an deren Ende es jeweils einen End-Boss (Andariel, Duriel, Mephisto, Diablo, Baal) zu besiegen gilt, um in den jeweils nächsten Akt zu gelangen.
Hat man alle Akte bis zum letzten Boss absolviert, beginnt das ganze von vorne, allerdings in einem schwierigeren Modus (Normal, Apltraum, Hölle). 
Die Bosse kann man immer wieder besuchen, um bessere Ausrüstungsgegenstände zu bekommen.

Zusätzlich kann da Spiel auch im sogn Hardcore-Modus gespielt werden, bei welchem dein Character im Falle eines Todes für immer das Zeitliche segnet.
Diablo ist grafisch ziemlich veraltet. Dennoch macht es auch heute noch grossen Spass. Es gibt kein Wirtschaftssystem ala WoW, dennoch gibt es zahlreiche Möglichkeiten, Gegenstände zu tauschen, wobei die Währung hier meist Edelsteine sind, welche für das auch vorhandene Crafting-System verwendet werden. Seelengebundene Gegenstände wie in WoW gibt es nicht. 
Es gibt Runen, die zu Runenwörtern kombiniert werden können und in gesockelte Gegenständen mächtige Eigenschaften entfalten.
Das Spiel lässt sich sowohl offline als auch online spielen, allerdings sind Offline-Chars nicht im normalen Online-Modus spielbar (es gibt aber noch ein sogn "offenes Battle-Net", welchem ich aber keine Bedeutung schenke).

Das Spiel macht noch immer grossen Spass, wenn auch die Community manchmal etwas die Stimmung trübt. Auch wurde Diablo schon oft Opfer von Cheatern, die z.B. Gegenstände verbotenerweise duplizierten und somit das Wirtschaftssystem durcheinander brachten. Aber Blizzard hat hier meist grossartig gekontert. (Beispiel hier wäre der Ring "Stone of Jordan", auch SOJ genannt, welcher plötzlich massenhaft aufgetreten ist. Blizzard hat darauf ein Event im Spiel implementiert, welches nur durch Vernichtung dieses Rings ausgelöst werden kann).

Ich hoffe das gibt dir einen ersten Überblick, bei weiteren Fragen oder einen Ingame-Hilfe schickst mir plz ne PN!


----------



## Farstar (18. November 2010)

Hallo 

habe es mir gestern beim Saturn gekauft.
Leider muss das testen bis Samstag warten, weil ich dann erst Zeit dafür habe, aber ich bin echt gespannt und freue mich drauf!


----------



## Allvis116 (18. November 2010)

Dann viel Spaß damit!

Wenn du Fragen o.ä. hast geh am besten auf InDiablo.de, da gibts zu jeder Klasse und zu jeder verschiedenen Spezialisierung ausführliche Guides.
Zocke mir jetzt mal ne Fallen-Assa hoch, kann ich nur empfehlen!

MFG


----------

